# pod/wiring problems



## jonnydz (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi guys I have 2010 mudpro 700. My pod is working intermittently. I have a new motobatt with a full charge. I have also tried resetting by touching the positive and negative leads together. i know this can be A problem with my wiring harness as well. Sometimes it lights up blank and sometimes it works fine and sometimes it flashes efi. The bike runs fine other wise. I have taken it off and there is no corrosion or lose wires. My next step is to test the pod plug I guess to see if it is getting the correct voltage before I buy a new pod. has anyone done this or know which pin gets what voltage?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

The Arctic Cat pods are junk, notorious for going out. Mine is an 06' and it's been out since 09'. Some have had problems with the plug on the back but most likely if it's only working sometimes it's probably toast. That's the same way mine started, then it would just bouce around and say I was going 20mph sitting still. THEN it died.. LOL


----------



## moneybags (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a 2007 AC700, started out as not starting but spinning over and backfires through throttle body, I used a jumper and pulled codes, none were available, now the pod went out completely and now nothing works but the lights. Any suggestions


----------

